# Sports Psychology



## Britishshooting (Aug 6, 2018)

Has anybody had success with psychology sessions etc. to improve mental focus and thoughts with regards to golf?

It's quite possibly the weakest aspect of my game and costing me shots and has always been somewhat of a wall to my progress. i could be having the round of my life, I'll realise I'm about to shoot my personal best score and then the wheels fall off and negative thoughts enter.

Anybody have results and experience to share on how it affected them or alternatively had little impact?


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 6, 2018)

i've literally just bought the book by the bloke that is credited with turning Molinaris game round (mentally) and who Jonny Wilkinson used for large majority of his career. 

its called - The Pressure Principle and his name is Dave Alred. 

I havent started yet, but if i remember i'll report back my findings/views.


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 6, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			i've literally just bought the book by the bloke that is credited with turning Molinaris game round (mentally) and who Jonny Wilkinson used for large majority of his career. 

its called - The Pressure Principle and his name is Dave Alred. 

I havent started yet, but if i remember i'll report back my findings/views.
		
Click to expand...

Would be interesting to hear.

Theres a sports psychologist in the Midlands who does a 2 hour session to try and retrain your brain along with drills and protocols to adopt moving forward.

Wondering if it's worth the money or better off buying a book as you mentioned and divulging the information over a longer period of time.

He does a golf package which is Â£80 and you can go with a fellow golfer and split the cost, didn't seem to bad at say Â£40 if a couple of you to try and sort out one of the biggest parts of the game.


----------



## Dibby (Aug 6, 2018)

Britishshooting said:



			Would be interesting to hear.

Theres a sports psychologist in the Midlands who does a 2 hour session to try and retrain your brain along with drills and protocols to adopt moving forward.

Wondering if it's worth the money or better off buying a book as you mentioned and divulging the information over a longer period of time.

He does a golf package which is Â£80 and you can go with a fellow golfer and split the cost, didn't seem to bad at say Â£40 if a couple of you to try and sort out one of the biggest parts of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Without knowing much about either individual, I would always go in person, but obviously, the caveat is that it is important to find the correct individual, so it may or may not be this guy.

It's very hard to learn things like this by yourself because even with the best intentions, it's hard to evaluate yourself with no bias. It's the same concept that it's easier for a coach to improve a swing because they see it externally, even if you have all the correct knowledge about how you want to swing.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 6, 2018)

The only book I read was Timothy Galwey's 'Inner game of Golf'. Certainly some very good tips in that but it does take a bit of wading through.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			The only book I read was Timothy Galwey's 'Inner game of Golf'. Certainly some very good tips in that but it does take a bit of wading through.
		
Click to expand...

Great book. Iâ€™d also recommend reading something by Alan Fine. 

It it is about training your brain to â€˜live in the now.â€™ You canâ€™t do anything about your last shot, so why waste time and concentration thinking about it. And why â€˜write your winners speech on the 14th tee?â€™ 

All your thoughts should be focussed on the shot in front of you. Nothing else matters.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 6, 2018)

Michael Hebron ~ Play Golf to Learn Golf

Absolutely brilliant.... Very interesting guy to read about as well..... 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Play-Golf-...90345&sr=8-1&keywords=Play+Golf+to+Learn+Golf


----------



## Franco (Aug 6, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			The only book I read was Timothy Galwey's 'Inner game of Golf'. Certainly some very good tips in that but it does take a bit of wading through.
		
Click to expand...

In the late 70s, I was introduced to Tim Galwey's Inner Game of Tennis.  Over many years, it helped me as a target shooter, reach a level where I won medals at World and European Championships.  I have the golf version, but for me, the original is far better at getting the mind where I want it.  Galwey is a tennis pro and he also wrote The Inner Game of Skiing.


----------



## Roops (Aug 7, 2018)

I would suspect the majority of people would benefit from some degree of mental training. How many times have you heard people say "ooh you can never have two great rounds in a row". That is just utter nonsense. There is no logical reason why you can't have two great rounds in a row, apart from your brain deciding that it's just not possible, which will surely derail any chance.

If you are playing in foursomes and your partner is constantly blabbing about don't leave it short, I don't like downhillers, don't put me in the bunker etc etc. Your focus is going to be on all the negative stuff you don't want to do. Alternatively, if they are saying, just do your routine and get comfortable, your mindset is going to be far better, with a much greater chance of a positive outcome.

I have read a couple of Rotella's books and dip in and out of stuff I find on the web. I find it very useful. Parking thoughts about outcome before you have played your shot work well for me.

I would check out some of the online stuff first, if you find just looking at that improves your mindset on the course, then it may be worth going for a one to one session.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2018)

Britishshooting said:



			Has anybody had success with psychology sessions etc. to improve mental focus and thoughts with regards to golf?

It's quite possibly the weakest aspect of my game and costing me shots and has always been somewhat of a wall to my progress. i could be having the round of my life, I'll realise I'm about to shoot my personal best score and then the wheels fall off and negative thoughts enter.

Anybody have results and experience to share on how it affected them or alternatively had little impact?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Doing some work with James Lambdon aka The Golf Psych for some articles in Golfhacker Magazine. http://www.thegolfpsych.co.uk/

Seem some very interesting changes in terms of thinking differently, especially after a bad shot/hole and managing to stay more focused and calm and when I'm playing well not to get too far ahead of myself. Lots of it is common sense but sometimes just needs it explained in a simple or different way. The Rotella books cover a lot of the same ground and would be a good starting point


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 8, 2018)

Interesting list of resources there i'll have to check through them!

Mental game has always been my downfall, I remember when I used to play in the scratch team before i packed golf in for a few years, I was 5 up through 8 I made a poor shot choice which meant I was down to 4 up through 9.

I crumbled I couldn't get past beating myself up over why I wouldn't play the safe option for a half rather than being greedy and trying to destroy my opponent in as few a holes possible. I ended up losing the match as a result as I spiralled out of control with negative mindset. I ended up being dropped from the scratch team after mutual decision I just couldn't handle the competition from a mental state. I played in a Pro-Am with the professional we played countless practice rounds and we played some amazing golf, as soon as it entered the competition stage I crumbled.

I did the same off tee when hitting in front of the county scout as a junior, I never ever ever hit a duffed shot. Granted I could send them wayward, hit them from the bottom a touch but that was about it I'd still send them.

I was so concerned with what the derbyshire scout thought of me I talked myself into topping the ball about 30 yards down the fairway, as he was still watching I was saying to myself 'please don't top it' and I topped the next 2 shots.

Once i'd blew it and he was no longer keeping an eye on me I struck a wonderful shot, it was always the same with my father. I was always so determined to make him proud and play a good round in front of him that I was fighting a battle with my mind.

I've watched a few youtube videos now but plan on seeing this sports psychologist who does a golf package. I must admit though I was employing techniques and trusting my swing and I was playing some lovely golf.

I have my pre-shot routine which is identical every shot even putts, once i'd done my pre shot routine I told myself 'I have done everything possible to hit this shot to the best of my ability' and then id swing. Whilst swinging I don't know where it came from probably an old putting drill but I started saying 'tick' during my backswing and 'tock' during my downswing.

It's just something to prevent negative thoughts creeping in and I must say it helped but it takes some getting used to. I really want to learn and develop my attitude and mental state to look at the present and not focus on the past and future as I can't keep thoughts out of my mind during my pre shot routine.


----------



## Sweep (Aug 30, 2018)

Your â€œtick tockâ€ thing is very similar to a process advised by Timothy Galwey in his â€œInner Game of Golfâ€ as recommended by Jim8flog in his reply.
I really think it would help you. You can get it on iBooks for not many English pounds.


----------



## Fish (Aug 30, 2018)

As social golfers who obviously want to play as well as possible, do we really need a quack of sorts to help us concentrate on the next round or shot.

Weâ€™re not playing to pay for our mortgage, how many of you honestly warm up fully with multiple excercises to stretch your muscles and go through your bag hitting shots before a round, have the correct diet/food before your morning tee, if you donâ€™t do that, then why buy into the psychology part, unless your a budding pro of course.

Yes I want to play well, and I enjoy competing and winning if possible, but not at the expense of the round being sterile because Iâ€™m too â€˜in the zoneâ€™ full of mind over matter thoughts.

Bit of banter and decent conversations walking between shots, then when over the ball concentrate, shut everything off and hit it, repeat process then on the 19th get pished ðŸ˜œ


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 31, 2018)

Fish said:



			.... how many of you honestly warm up fully with multiple excercises to stretch your muscles and go through your bag hitting shots before a round, *have the correct diet/food before your morning tee*, ..
		
Click to expand...

Guinness and a full fry up?


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 31, 2018)

Fish said:



			As social golfers who obviously want to play as well as possible, do we really need a quack of sorts to help us concentrate on the next round or shot.

Weâ€™re not playing to pay for our mortgage, how many of you honestly warm up fully with multiple excercises to stretch your muscles and go through your bag hitting shots before a round, have the correct diet/food before your morning tee, if you donâ€™t do that, then why buy into the psychology part, unless your a budding pro of course.

Yes I want to play well, and I enjoy competing and winning if possible, but not at the expense of the round being sterile because Iâ€™m too â€˜in the zoneâ€™ full of mind over matter thoughts.

Bit of banter and decent conversations walking between shots, then when over the ball concentrate, shut everything off and hit it, repeat process then on the 19th get pished ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...


I totally see your point however mental aspect is my complete weakness and can wreck my game, I'm reasonably fit and healthy so that doesn't have the same effect on my golf game.

I always socialise on the course but for some people when you stand over the ball you simply can't 'shut off', that's what I need to learn to do live in the present shot. Not worry about the previous or next just the present shot.

I do most of those things in the morning just out of routine really. I stretch in a morning otherwise my lower back gives me jip, have my morning weetabix and then hit 25 balls on the range before my round to loosen off and spend half hour on the putting green.

For example:

I've got 2 cards towards my handicap which would currently give me a handicap of around 4, I went to play a further round with the intention of beating my previous scores and that benchmark never left my mind. I ended up shooting 9 over. As unimportant and without pressure a handicap card is over putts i'd never miss I'd almost load the pressure of the bloody ryder cup winning put on my shoulders instead of clearing my thoughts and rolling it in.

I very much have a battle with my own mind on a day to day basis not just golf so it's something that will help me in all facets of my life really.

Needless to say I won't be handing in that third card and hope to get my final card on saturday employing more of these techniques to clear my mind when i'm stood over the ball. Ultimately I have a great laugh on the course it's just thoughts when stood over a shot that can make me make silly mistakes.

It is silly really as you're right I'm not playing to pay my mortgage or really anything of great importance, but my mind still makes a big deal of my score and I put needless pressure on myself


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 31, 2018)

Sweep said:



			Your â€œtick tockâ€ thing is very similar to a process advised by Timothy Galwey in his â€œInner Game of Golfâ€ as recommended by Jim8flog in his reply.
I really think it would help you. You can get it on iBooks for not many English pounds.
		
Click to expand...


I've bought this, thanks for the recommendation


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 31, 2018)

Britishshooting said:



			I totally see your point however mental aspect is my complete weakness and can wreck my game, I'm reasonably fit and healthy so that doesn't have the same effect on my golf game.

I always socialise on the course but for some people when you stand over the ball you simply can't 'shut off', that's what I need to learn to do live in the present shot. Not worry about the previous or next just the present shot.

I do most of those things in the morning just out of routine really. I stretch in a morning otherwise my lower back gives me jip, have my morning weetabix and then hit 25 balls on the range before my round to loosen off and spend half hour on the putting green.

For example:

I've got 2 cards towards my handicap which would currently give me a handicap of around 4, I went to play a further round with the intention of beating my previous scores and that benchmark never left my mind. I ended up shooting 9 over. As unimportant and without pressure a handicap card is over putts i'd never miss I'd almost load the pressure of the bloody ryder cup winning put on my shoulders instead of clearing my thoughts and rolling it in.

I very much have a battle with my own mind on a day to day basis not just golf so it's something that will help me in all facets of my life really.

Needless to say I won't be handing in that third card and hope to get my final card on saturday employing more of these techniques to clear my mind when i'm stood over the ball. Ultimately I have a great laugh on the course it's just thoughts when stood over a shot that can make me make silly mistakes.

It is silly really as you're right I'm not playing to pay my mortgage or really anything of great importance, but my mind still makes a big deal of my score and I put needless pressure on myself
		
Click to expand...

If your off four you are a good golfer!
Saying it affects all parts of your life is quite interesting.
What job do you do ? Do you dought yourself in work and make mistakes?

I am asking because you sound very similar to me.
I do get affected by what others think and expect of me in pressure situations.
Having said that I was a crane driver all my working life so any mistakes could cost my work mates their lives or serious injury.
I would back myself to load anything onto anything 100% in work , but worry if I had a 10ft putt itâ€™s very strange .


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 8, 2018)

I've been working a lot on the mental side of my game lately, read a lot of books around this subject and definitely find it's helping.

I've got fairly good at brushing off bad shots - the best thing I can do in this instance is laugh it off.

Books I would recommend:

Be A Player
Bob Rotella - Putting out of your mind/Golf is not a game of perfect.
Fred Shoemaker - Extraordinary Golf

And this website has some free stuff that's very useful: https://golfstateofmind.com/

I hope some of that helps.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2018)

Took an 8 on our third today which would have been the catalyst for a lot of negativity in the past. Stiffed it to ten feet for birdie at the next. No dwelling on the bad shot. Played nicely and even dropped a point on the 17th and came back with a net birdie on the last. Seems that at last a lot of the stuff I've done with James Lambdon is working http://www.thegolfpsych.co.uk/


----------



## chellie (Sep 8, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Took an 8 on our third today which would have been the catalyst for a lot of negativity in the past. Stiffed it to ten feet for birdie at the next. No dwelling on the bad shot. Played nicely and even dropped a point on the 17th and came back with a net birdie on the last. Seems that at last a lot of the stuff I've done with James Lambdon is working http://www.thegolfpsych.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Didn't you do golf psych stuff before with GM. How does it differ.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2018)

The stuff I did with GM was a very broad and designed to be very easy to dip in and out of. This is something designed specifically for me and addressing my issues having already sat down with the guy for two hours and gone through what I do well and badly in terms of my thinking on the course. As it's something I'm doing for an online magazine and therefore I am getting free access to the guy it was too good an opportunity to pass up. I'd read the Rotella stuff and was still using the Natural Golf Thinking techniques (albeit not as diligently) but this is on a deeper level


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 8, 2018)

Britishshooting said:



			I totally see your point however mental aspect is my complete weakness and can wreck my game, I'm reasonably fit and healthy so that doesn't have the same effect on my golf game.

I always socialise on the course but for some people when you stand over the ball you simply can't 'shut off', that's what I need to learn to do live in the present shot. Not worry about the previous or next just the present shot.

I do most of those things in the morning just out of routine really. I stretch in a morning otherwise my lower back gives me jip, have my morning weetabix and then hit 25 balls on the range before my round to loosen off and spend half hour on the putting green.

For example:

I've got 2 cards towards my handicap which would currently give me a handicap of around 4, I went to play a further round with the intention of beating my previous scores and that benchmark never left my mind. I ended up shooting 9 over. As unimportant and without pressure a handicap card is over putts i'd never miss I'd almost load the pressure of the bloody ryder cup winning put on my shoulders instead of clearing my thoughts and rolling it in.

I very much have a battle with my own mind on a day to day basis not just golf so it's something that will help me in all facets of my life really.

Needless to say I won't be handing in that third card and hope to get my final card on saturday employing more of these techniques to clear my mind when i'm stood over the ball. Ultimately I have a great laugh on the course it's just thoughts when stood over a shot that can make me make silly mistakes.

It is silly really as you're right I'm not playing to pay my mortgage or really anything of great importance, but my mind still makes a big deal of my score and I put needless pressure on myself
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, Iâ€™m confused, surely you shouldnâ€™t be picking and choosing which cards you hand in?
Did you not ask someone to mark your card (the 9)before the round started with the intention of handing it in?
Surely if you end up with a lower handicap than you should be, then fail to â€œlive upâ€ to that handicap in comps, youâ€™ll be putting more mental pressure on yourself?


----------



## thanhthanh (Sep 13, 2018)

I will have a word with Mike, and hopefully he can post the two pages on here.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 13, 2018)

Do you feel pressure on a drive that is over a 10 foot pond 20 yards in front of the tee?


----------



## Fish (Sep 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry, Iâ€™m confused, surely you shouldnâ€™t be picking and choosing which cards you hand in?
Did you not ask someone to mark your card (the 9)before the round started with the intention of handing it in?
Surely if you end up with a lower handicap than you should be, then fail to â€œlive upâ€ to that handicap in comps, youâ€™ll be putting more mental pressure on yourself?
		
Click to expand...

I read this the same at the time but knew someone else would spot it!

I wonder if he scored what he wanted on the Saturday and handed that card in, if not, like that last round (+9) he didnâ€™t bother if it wasnâ€™t good enough?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 13, 2018)

Fish said:



			I read this the same at the time but knew someone else would spot it!

I wonder if he scored what he wanted on the Saturday and handed that card in, if not, like that last round (+9) he didnâ€™t bother if it wasnâ€™t good enough?
		
Click to expand...

Smells of vanity to me


----------



## Britishshooting (Sep 24, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Smells of vanity to me 

Click to expand...

Not at all. Itâ€™s not my first handicap I know my playing ability and I know that wasnâ€™t reflective of my game at all.

I kind of gave up on the round as I was frustrated so felt it would be unjust to enter that card.

Not like Iâ€™m cheatint anybody out of anything or protecting a handicap to be more competitive.

For the sake of playing an additional round (which I did) I donâ€™t see the harm. It was comparable to the other two scores. 

Likely I wonâ€™t be winning any competitions unless I have the round of my life but Iâ€™m more concerned with playing my own game and getting as low as possible to a handicap I can play to (not vanity) rather than have an inflated handicap and being competitive at a club comp level.


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2018)

Britishshooting said:



			Not at all. Itâ€™s not my first handicap I know my playing ability and I know that wasnâ€™t reflective of my game at all.

I kind of gave up on the round as I was frustrated so felt it would be unjust to enter that card.

Not like Iâ€™m cheatint anybody out of anything or protecting a handicap to be more competitive.

For the sake of playing an additional round (which I did) I donâ€™t see the harm. It was comparable to the other two scores.

Likely I wonâ€™t be winning any competitions unless I have the round of my life but Iâ€™m more concerned with playing my own game and getting as low as possible to a handicap I can play to (not vanity) rather than have an inflated handicap and being competitive at a club comp level.
		
Click to expand...

But your club is at fault allowing this! 

You should declare you are playing a card for handicap purposes before going out, that card should be handed in whatever happens, itâ€™s not, or shouldnâ€™t be, a choice to hand it in or not, or worse, not declare and hand cards in as & when you want!!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 25, 2018)

I do new members handicaps all the time being a â€œbuddyâ€. thereâ€™s no ruling what cards to hand in for initial handicap. Can put what ever three you like (providing one is with a committee member or a member off 10 or below at my club) 
In fact I had 5 goes at mine. I had the shanks. Got my handicap at another club which just had to be signed by a member. 

The +9 card would only slightly upset the algorithm in this case. It could be handed in and still receive around 4-6  
Hcp 

I see no issue in someone wanting a handicap reflecting their ability. 
Donâ€™t do what I did and hand in shanky cards and win everything.


----------



## merv79 (Oct 4, 2018)

I have found the Bob Rotella books to be useful


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 4, 2018)

Jamesbrown said:



			The +9 card would only slightly upset the algorithm in this case. It could be handed in and still receive around 4-6 
Hcp

I see no issue in someone wanting a handicap reflecting their ability.
Donâ€™t do what I did and hand in shanky cards and win everything.
		
Click to expand...

The +9 card would simply have been discarded and completely ignored in the calculation


----------



## Wolf (Oct 6, 2018)

Britishshooting said:



			I totally see your point however mental aspect is my complete weakness and can wreck my game, I'm reasonably fit and healthy so that doesn't have the same effect on my golf game.

I always socialise on the course but for some people when you stand over the ball you simply can't 'shut off', that's what I need to learn to do live in the present shot. Not worry about the previous or next just the present shot.

I do most of those things in the morning just out of routine really. I stretch in a morning otherwise my lower back gives me jip, have my morning weetabix and then hit 25 balls on the range before my round to loosen off and spend half hour on the putting green.

For example:

I've got 2 cards towards my handicap which would currently give me a handicap of around 4, I went to play a further round with the intention of beating my previous scores and that benchmark never left my mind. I ended up shooting 9 over. As unimportant and without pressure a handicap card is over putts i'd never miss I'd almost load the pressure of the bloody ryder cup winning put on my shoulders instead of clearing my thoughts and rolling it in.

*I very much have a battle with my own mind on a day to day basis not just golf so it's something that will help me in all facets of my life really.*

Needless to say I won't be handing in that third card and hope to get my final card on saturday employing more of these techniques to clear my mind when i'm stood over the ball. Ultimately I have a great laugh on the course it's just thoughts when stood over a shot that can make me make silly mistakes.

It is silly really as you're right I'm not playing to pay my mortgage or really anything of great importance, but my mind still makes a big deal of my score and I put needless pressure on myself
		
Click to expand...

This bit stands out for me besides the Card issue. If your having this battle on a day to day basis, I'd suggest addressing that more as a priority than the golf side, as if you can get it right daily you can transfer these skills into your rounds of golf. If you haven't read it or come across it a great place to start is with a book or audio book by Stephen Covey called "The 7 habits of highly effective people" theres a lot in there to digest which is why some find the audio book easier, but it helps realign your mindset and adjust the way you approach life, problems and yourself. Once you learn the habits they really are easily transferable into sport, work, anything at all. One that stands out is *"Begin with the end in mind" *about never starting something until you know what you want to achieve this may be a life skill, but is it any different to a golf shot, do you hit and hope or do you know what you want to do before you hit the ball.

Give it a go and help every aspect of life not just golf


----------

